# splint application help



## ggparker14 (May 6, 2013)

Patient presents with a tibial/fibular fracture. A sugar tong splint is applied. Is this considered a long leg splint 29505 or a short leg splint with 29515?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kak6 (May 15, 2013)

if not documented as long leg you cannot code it, you must use the short leg splint


----------



## carrielew.32.cl@gmail.com (May 15, 2013)

*reply*



rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Patient presents with a tibial/fibular fracture. A sugar tong splint is applied. Is this considered a long leg splint 29505 or a short leg splint with 29515?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I would think these are long leg. They go all the way to the knee. Short leg are usually to the calf.


----------



## ashack63 (May 17, 2013)

lewis@mymail.coop said:


> I would think these are long leg. They go all the way to the knee. Short leg are usually to the calf.



Tib Fib Fx can be distal - then no need for Long Leg... general rule is if not stated long leg, short leg is coded

Did the provider state what part of tib/fib was fx'd?


----------

